# .223 pistol loads



## kleinarms (Mar 14, 2013)

having fun learning how to load for my new kel-tec plr-16. been re-loading all kinds of straight walled pistol cartridges for years. just realized that all my data was developed for rifles. any experience out there loading rifle cartridges for pistols? 
thx


----------

